# Front Wall Treatment



## rblnr (Jul 12, 2010)

What are the opinions here on front wall treatment for stereo listening. Let's assume bass traps are already in corners, what about 1 or 2 inch absorption panels behind and between the speaker on the front wall? I always find this seem to improve things, add clarity, but what are other's experience (and expertise) on this?

Presently my speakers are about three feet out from the front wall, are forward firing, but I find some benefit in putting a few panels over the 8' screen that sits between them for music listening. Room is 12.5 x 25 or so, speakers along the short wall, sofa about 10' from them.

Please chime in.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to The Shack!

I would agree that normally, covering any screen or any other hard surface between the speakers is a definite benefit. Behind the speakers themselves, it depends a lot on what type of speakers and how close to the walls they are.

Bryan


----------



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

bpape said:


> Welcome to The Shack!
> 
> I would agree that normally, covering any screen or any other hard surface between the speakers is a definite benefit. Behind the speakers themselves, it depends a lot on what type of speakers and how close to the walls they are.
> 
> Bryan


hi, please forgive me but i have a question : cannot REW tell me if i've to put absorbers instead having to "judge" the quality of the result?

this is my biggest doubt

:hissyfit:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure what you're asking, sorry.

REW can tell you a lot. It's a matter of you interpreting what it's telling you and figuring how to to address the problems it identifies. If it tells you that you have a strong peak at 70Hz and a dip at 100Hz and have stray early impluses everywhere, doesn't do much good until you can identify what is causing those issues, and how to address them (movement, treatment, etc.)

Bryan


----------

